# All I want to know is one thing



## Bungleistic

Why can everyone else get relationships so easy and with no effort at all and it’s like it’s just handed to them… but I literally have not been able to get one woman to want to date me in 24 years? There has to be a curse on me. I seriously don’t get it. For years I have dealt with women leaving me on read, not even giving me the time of day, send one or two messages then never text me again, and so on. I’ve been lied to, done wrong, lead on, blown off, the whole nine yards. If once in a blue moon a girl takes an interest in talking to me and we’re able to maintain conversations and things go good and we even miraculously hangout by some divine intervention, the shoe just drops right after that and it never turns into a relationship. And yet… people are getting into relationships, having sex, getting to hangout with whoever of the opposite sex that they want whenever they want on a daily basis. It happens for everyone else but not me. Read this sentence and understand it: I have NEVER been had anything with a woman but every other guy can have whatever they want. And every woman can have whatever they want with any other guy. Gods lets literally anyone have success with the opposite sex but me. That’s why I say there is truly a curse on me. I try over and over to get this point across to people but no one will take the time to listen to what I’m saying and understand the pain I go through. All they do is give me advice like “It’ll happen when it’s time”, “work on yourself” it’s not everything it’s cracked up to be” yeah it’s easy for someone who’s has plenty of relationships before to say that to someone who hasn’t experienced it once. That’s one thing I absolutely cannot stand. Another one I’m damned tired of hearing is “When it comes to people you think are happy in relationships, most of those relationships probably aren’t that good” well at least those relationships HAPPENED. People who say they’ve been divorced and been through bad relationships, those relationships at least came to fruition. I’ve never had ONE come to fruition, ever!!! I mean what else is there to say other than it looks like I am destined to be alone and that everyone else is meant to have that significant other in their life but me!! I have dealt with this for SO long and nothing has ever changed. And it looks like nothing ever will change. You have no idea what I would give to be in one relationship. Just one. And even have sex once. I’m a virgin at 24 and it’s embarrassing. That’s something else that comes to anyone who wants it with ease and they don’t have to do a damn thing to get it. I am just so tired of dealing with this pain and I want it to end. But I feel like none of the changes I ever try to make will matter. That’s all I want is an answer to the question of why has God decided to let me suffer like this when it comes to women and be alone forever. That’s something I’ve been trying to figure out for my entire life. I am meant to be alone and I am meant to suffer. There’s no way out of this hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal

Pro Tip: Blaming others and that includes deities (which may or may not exist) for your own failures, instead of taking responsibility for yourself does not make you attractive to others.


----------



## bobert

Bungleistic said:


> Why can everyone else get relationships so easy and with no effort at all and it’s like it’s just handed to them… but I literally have not been able to get one woman to want to date me in 24 years? There has to be a curse on me. I seriously don’t get it. For years I have dealt with women leaving me on read, not even giving me the time of day, send one or two messages then never text me again, and so on. I’ve been lied to, done wrong, lead on, blown off, the whole nine yards. If once in a blue moon a girl takes an interest in talking to me and we’re able to maintain conversations and things go good and we even miraculously hangout by some divine intervention, the shoe just drops right after that and it never turns into a relationship. And yet… people are getting into relationships, having sex, getting to hangout with whoever of the opposite sex that they want whenever they want on a daily basis. It happens for everyone else but not me. Read this sentence and understand it: I have NEVER been had anything with a woman but every other guy can have whatever they want. And every woman can have whatever they want with any other guy. Gods lets literally anyone have success with the opposite sex but me. That’s why I say there is truly a curse on me. I try over and over to get this point across to people but no one will take the time to listen to what I’m saying and understand the pain I go through. All they do is give me advice like “It’ll happen when it’s time”, “work on yourself” it’s not everything it’s cracked up to be” yeah it’s easy for someone who’s has plenty of relationships before to say that to someone who hasn’t experienced it once. That’s one thing I absolutely cannot stand. Another one I’m damned tired of hearing is “When it comes to people you think are happy in relationships, most of those relationships probably aren’t that good” well at least those relationships HAPPENED. People who say they’ve been divorced and been through bad relationships, those relationships at least came to fruition. I’ve never had ONE come to fruition, ever!!! I mean what else is there to say other than it looks like I am destined to be alone and that everyone else is meant to have that significant other in their life but me!! I have dealt with this for SO long and nothing has ever changed. And it looks like nothing ever will change. You have no idea what I would give to be in one relationship. Just one. And even have sex once. I’m a virgin at 24 and it’s embarrassing. That’s something else that comes to anyone who wants it with ease and they don’t have to do a damn thing to get it. I am just so tired of dealing with this pain and I want it to end. But I feel like none of the changes I ever try to make will matter. That’s all I want is an answer to the question of why has God decided to let me suffer like this when it comes to women and be alone forever. That’s something I’ve been trying to figure out for my entire life. I am meant to be alone and I am meant to suffer. There’s no way out of this hell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can post this 100 more times, but the answers are not going to change. 

You are not cursed. You have not been single for 24 years. You have not been trying to figure this out for your whole life. Stop exaggerating and figure out what it is you're doing wrong. 

You can sit here, making post after post saying you're cursed and playing your tiny violin. Or you can take responsibility, figure out what you're doing wrong, and fix it or otherwise improve yourself. 

One of those choices can lead to happiness, a fulfilling relationship, etc. The other path will keep you right where you are. Your choice.


----------



## MattMatt

*MODERATOR NOTE:-* @Bungleistic Please stick to one of your threads for this question. Multiple posts of the same message isn't going to get you any different answers.


----------

